

The Journey to HotKeys - QuantumDoja
http://blog.gameweaver.com/2012/03/24/thejourneytohotkeys/

======
QuantumDoja
Hi,

I'm Chris from GameWeaver and HotKeys is my new app.

I've got some promo codes, so if you're interested, please let me know and
I'll send you one, As you're probably aware I only have a limited amount.

~~~
cturner
I'm not really using my mac much, so not for me. Interesting though - I've
thought it would be neat to have something that's similar though different.

Imagine a keyboard which was itself a mini computer. You could program macros
into the keyboard itself, and then have them issued to the computer. Instead
of the keyboard being a dumb entry into the computer, it becomes more like of
an input client.

From seeing your product I realise - you could do something similar to this
with the keyboard driver, and then have all the benefit of a high quality off-
the-shelf keyboard.

